# Countertop replacement



## soxcloud (Nov 11, 2005)

My wife and I are preparing our house for sale and needed to redo the countertop in our kitchen and we are also puting in a tub suround and shower suround in our master bath. I researched all the options I could come up with and really wanted granite but the cost of slab granite and the size of the two projects really was substantial. We also looked at granite tiles but had concerns regarding the grout lines.

While researching options I ran across an article in a magazine about a company called Granite Transformations and looked them up on the internet. Their produst is real granite material but it is combined with a polymer in thinner sheets than slab granite. After visiting a local dealer we had them prepare a bid and ended up paying about $7,000.00 for the kitchen and master bath surfaces installed.

We are very happy with the results considering the cost was a fraction of the cost of installed slab granite, will not stain or need constant resealing as all slab and tile granite does and could be prepared and installed in a very reasonable time frame. Our realtor believes we made an enormous increase in the value of our home for a very reasonable expense and we strongly recommend any one contemplateing granite look up Granite Transformations on the internet and check that option out.


----------



## 2pyrs (Nov 12, 2005)

I am just finishing up a 22x24 second floor for that price. Making my home worth about $135000 I suppose if my house was worth 2 or 3 hundred thousand it might be worth the money spent on a counter top. I just dont see your point? It seems most here do there own work and would never spend that kind of money on counter tops. If you get a line behind you here let me know I would love to get to know them. Then maybe I could go out and buy a $1000.00 toilet.
Just joking but for real that is just so far out there I cant even imagine spending that much for counter tops when there are ones that look as nice and cost much less. I mean a lot less like $6000 less.

                                   2pyrs


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 5, 2006)

I would be interested in knowing how many feet of top you replaced and do you have the web site address to that company  "Granite Transformations".


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 15, 2006)

That is an interesting looking product. I'd be interested in knowing how well it lasts. Here's a link;

Granite Transformations

If you are on dial-up, be prepared for a long wait, there is a flash video as soon as you enter the site.

Tom in KY, Thanks for sharing this one with us. Let us know how it performs in the long run!


----------



## james b (Feb 16, 2006)

in the new home construction company i work for we use a very simalar product  for our mable garden tub and counter tops. they are very cost effective. and they have held up very well.


----------



## pqglen (Feb 16, 2006)

You can purchase prefab granite slabs and install them yourself for a fraction of the price. roughly 250 to 350 per 7 foot slab with 4 inch backsplash and bullnosed edge less than 50 bucks per linear foot


----------



## Kitchen Designer (Apr 12, 2006)

Check your pricing. Granite Transformations (Australia) are usually dearer than real granite I have found.


----------

